

Categories for the Practicing Physicist (2009) [pdf] - milkcircle
http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/people/bob.coecke/ctfwp1_final.pdf

======
adolgert
And for the practicing computer scientist, category theory provides a single
structure suitable for expressing linear control theory, automata, and more:
Arbib, Michael A., and Ernest G. Manes. "Machines in a category: An expository
introduction." SIAM review 16.2 (1974): 163-192.

"Category theory, not always a total waste of time." (TM)

